# Told my roommate to shut up



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

This was like months ago when I lived in a different dorm, but still I'm proud of it lol

I had really annoying roommates last semester and this one dude was literally like 25 but acted like a 7 year old. Whenever he would play video games he would SCREAM at the top of his lungs and freak out over everything (both good and bad)

Once he did this when I was taking a nap and I got so fed up I stormed out of my room and into our lounge area and was just like "DUDE! FOR GOD'S SAKE, RELAX!"

And he was like 'sorry' and got really quiet. The next day he approached me and apologized for being loud again. 

One thing I like about being a quiet guy is when I finally talk for the first time people take me very seriously lol.


----------



## Wingman01 (Mar 15, 2012)

offthechainjoe said:


> One thing I like about being a quiet guy is when I finally talk for the first time people take me very seriously lol.


Yeah they don't expect us quiet types to speak up. Good for you!


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

:clap


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

gooood


----------



## Walking (Feb 27, 2013)

Keep that in mind forever to show that you're capable of being assertive!


----------



## Whywontyoutalktome (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome! Don't forget this moment like the other poster said, it helps push you in the right direction in the future when you're torn between listening to the SA devil on your shoulder and speaking up!


----------



## Thinkerbell (Jul 8, 2012)

:clapHell yeah good job. Telling people off can be quite satisfying once you get the hang of it. :yes


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

SHUT UP!!! ... just kidding .

Great step! You're speaking your mind and you're being assertive... just be careful not to get aggressive. Don't stop, let yourself be heard.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice, lol. And that last part----so true.


----------



## Katya92 (Mar 8, 2013)

offthechainjoe said:


> One thing I like about being a quiet guy is when I finally talk for the first time people take me very seriously lol.


So true! And it feels so good to speak up! I once did this to my whole class, as everyone was talking whilst I was trying to give a presentation. Needless to say everyone freaked out and went quiet! lol I still get an adrenaline rush thinking about it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Good job


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

awwwyeah! good job!

i know speaking up to my roomies was really hard when i lived in a dorm.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Those with SA do have cojones !! Wohooo !
Is it me are only those with SA proud tell off people?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice!
You are right about how being generally quiet makes your raised voice more effective. I don't know what my flatmates would do if I expressed anger......


----------

